# Take a kid waterfowling



## Boudreaux (Aug 2, 2010)

The experience is rewarding enough on its own for both of you, but here's a way to sweeten the pot.

If you have a child 16 or under and they take their first waterfowl this fall, the kid has a chance at some great prizes!

Just enter them here:  http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11274&p=84967#p84967


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 6, 2010)

*Kids Duck and goose hunting*

If you teach kids to hunt you don't have to hunt for them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 6, 2010)

*kids*

More kids


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 6, 2010)

*Still more*

It is better than a birthday for Dads.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got a new duck hole and will be working on it this weekend to get ready for my grandsons (7 and 11 yrs old) to get their first duck. Can't wait to see the smiles!!! Fighting snakes, chiggers, and briars will be worth the rewards in my future.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hoping to take some younger kids hunting this season. Got some neighbors who's dads don't hunt or anything but hoping I can maybe show them some excitment! Always like taking new people with me hunting...


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a picture of my oldest son's first ducks about 5 years ago. The little one will be going after his first duck this year and trying to enter the Gawaterfowler drawing.

The second picture is my nephew's first hunting trip I took him on 2 years ago.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2010)

That is cool. Keep a kid hunting and you will not have to hunt for them.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 13, 2010)

More prizes have been added, and we are still looking for more.

Anyone want to donate a guided hunting or fishing trip?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 16, 2010)

Esylivin said:


>




Esylivin.............ummm...i'm not so sure that mallard on the right is quite dead yet???


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah im 17 and trying to make this my first year waterfowling , got most of my license just got to get my duck stamp and steel shot choke ,call been working  to pay for it my self .


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2010)

Love  that dog !!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 18, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> More prizes have been added, and we are still looking for more.
> 
> Anyone want to donate a guided hunting or fishing trip?



Each year I grow increasingly alarmed at how few children I see hunting and fishing-especially waterfowl hunting. 
I recently read a statistic that the average age of hunters in the US goes up every single year and tops 46 years old in some states. This fact should scare us all. 
All of us need to do all we can to promote this sport if we want our own children to have the chance to continue doing it. To all of you that take your own children outdoors, I salute you, but they are just your replacement. 
We have to do more to make a difference. 

Last year we took seven "new" waterfowlers on a goose hunt. All seven took birds out of a single flock and without a doubt, this was one of the best days I have every had in a goose blind.

Boudreaux,

We would LOVE to donate a hunt to a child! I have still been unable to to access the site that you have posted but I want to offer a fully guided Georgia goose hunt or a Florida salt diver hunt. They can choose the hunt. Here is the deal- the child and one adult have only to get to the site of the hunt with a license (if needed). We will take care of the rest. Boat, decoys, dogs, lodging and even guns if they need one. Please contact me with some details on your drawing.

I am posting this to encourage others to give something back. You guys are on here every day and without fail you will go out of your way to help others. Well, lets help out some young hunters. You all know how hard it was to get started in this sport. Can you help?

Imagine how powerful a gift it would be to some young hunter if they could just spend a single morning in the blind with you.
Let's make a difference. Let's all take a child hunting this year.


----------



## earl2229 (Aug 19, 2010)

i take my little cousin and my little sister-in-law every time i go.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 20, 2010)

earl2229 said:


> i take my little cousin and my little sister-in-law every time i go.



That is awesome and I bet you guys have a great time...ummm, are they afraid of that dog in your avatar? That thing scares me.


----------



## Sweethoneybeads (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I have a kid that I'll start taking this year.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 20, 2010)

Bout three or four years ago I took my Boss's youngest son duck huntin.....(he killed his two woodies in two shots) and now he goes every year.....and loves it.


----------



## earl2229 (Aug 20, 2010)

> That is awesome and I bet you guys have a great time...ummm, are they afraid of that dog in your avatar? That thing scares me.
> __________________


 that dog wont even attack a hamburger. hands down the best dog i own. he thinks he's a lab..


----------



## BandedWoodie (Aug 21, 2010)

*got a duck blind built this year with a 35' dock*

Got a roster of boys including my 3 yr old, a 5 Ty old and a 6 yr old that will be going with us this year.  Can't wait to take pics to share with everyone.  

My 3 yr old woke up on Thursday asking my wife if she wanted to go see his duck blind.  Yeah, he's got it bad.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys, this is quickly becoming a jam-up opportunity for kids to get some great prizes in addition to some great memories.  

I thought I'd post here how it's looking so far:



> Ok, tell every youth you know to take a camera in the field with them this duck hunting season.  Georgia Waterfowler will once again be sponsoring a 1st Duck Program this year, with camo hats for every youth that enters plus chances at great prizes.
> 
> *GRAND PRIZE DRAWING*:
> - Benelli Nova 12 ga black synthetic donated by GWF
> ...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 23, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Guys, this is quickly becoming a jam-up opportunity for kids to get some great prizes in addition to some great memories.
> 
> I thought I'd post here how it's looking so far:



Hey, did get my pm.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a reminder that early season is here, and 1st birds taken by a kid 16 and younger during early season count in the contest.  Let's see some entries!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 3, 2010)

This is a great program folks. Free bump


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 3, 2010)

Is this for Ga only or Fl as well?


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 17, 2010)

Core Lokt - please visit the link and see the rules.  That should explain it all.

Only 1 entry so far!  Early season is here!  Take a kid with you!


----------



## SouthernMP (Sep 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2010)

Folks, our hunting heritage is dieing.  Fewer kids know anything about hunting and the outdoors.  Teachers today teach hunting as an evil thing.  Too many uneducated tree huggers in our classrooms.  We are the only ones who make a difference.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 20, 2010)

*Updated Prize list*

*GRAND PRIZE DRAWING*:
- Benelli Nova 12 ga black synthetic donated by GWF
- 1 duck mount donated by Artistic Wildlife
- 1 hand made call donated by Pappy's Game Calls
- 1 fully guided choice of GA goose hunt or FL salt diver hunt donated by Jerry Russell. (Child & 1 adult included. Hunters must supply transportation/lodging to/from location, must supply licenses, food, guns, and ammo.)


*1st Prize drawing*: 
- 1 CVA Electra muzzleloader donated by CVA
- 1 duck mount donated by Artistic Wildlife
- 1 hand made, hand tuned duck or goose call (your choice) from *Fowlfield Custom Calls* donated by Bandchaser
- 1 guided goose hunt in GA donated by J&L Guide Service (678-614-XXXX). (Includes youth and 1 adult. Hunters must supply transportation/lodging to/from location, must supply licenses, food, guns, and ammo.)

*2nd Prize drawing*: 
- 1 duck mount donated by Artistic Wildlife
- 1 dozen NIB Flameau teal decoys donated by Boudreaux
- 1 hand made duck call donated by browning84 (Includes free lessons to the youth by the call maker so that the youth learns the full use/range of the call.)

*3rd Prize drawing*
- 1 duck mount donated by Foskey's Taxidermy
- signed copy of the Duck Dictionary DVD donated by waterhunter

*4th Prize drawing*
- 1 duck mount donated by Foskey's Taxidermy

*5th Prize drawing*
- 1 custom made lanyard and 1 custom made duck tote donated by Little River Lanyards.

*6th Prize drawing*
- Simmons binos with built in digital camera donated by Boudreaux

Additional Prizes:
*First VIDEO of youth taking his/her first waterfowl*
- 1 duck mount donated by Foskey's Taxidermy

*First Banded Duck*
- 1 duck mount donated by Artistic Wildlife

*First Banded Goose*
- 1 goose mount donated by Artistic Wildlife

The rules are simple,and may be modified for clarity during the contest:

1. The program is open to entrants who are 16 or younger when the bird was taken.
2. Bird must be taken legally during the 2010- 2011 early or regular season and must be the first waterfowl ever taken by the youth. (Late conversation season harvests do not apply.)
3. The youth or guardian taking the bird must post the story, including date and general location, and pictures of the youth with the bird in the Youth Waterfowl - 1st Duck Program forum at GWF.
4. Each entrant will receive a GWF 1st Duck camo hat plus other potential prizes. (Names and address can be sent via PM to a GWF admin.)
5. Entries must be posted by February 28, 2011.
6. A drawing of all eligible entrants will be held in March 2011 for the prizes. Prizes will be ready for pick up/delievery in April 2011.
7. Participation in this drawing indicates that the child and his/her guardian release GWF and all members of any liability and forfiet any challenges to the contest or its results.
8. Any gun awarded as a prize will be awarded to the legal guardian of the youth winner.
9. Prize pick up or delivery are the responsibility of the prize winners. (This _includes getting the mounts to and from taxidermist_.)

Youths, good luck this season and don't forget your camera in the blind!



http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11274


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 24, 2010)

Folks if you don't have something about entering a kid in this then move on.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Dustin.


----------



## mjarboe (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't forget that there are a lot of "kids" out there that aren't so young but would love to be taken/taught to hunt.  I know I'm one of them


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 10, 2010)

mjarboe said:


> Don't forget that there are a lot of "kids" out there that aren't so young but would love to be taken/taught to hunt.  I know I'm one of them


 I like to take and teach people what I know about the sport. PM me.
Larry


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 11, 2010)

So who all has a kid to take during the youth season ?  I've got one plus MAYBE two more the will be going with us.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 11, 2010)

So who all has a kid to take during the youth season ?  I've got one plus MAYBE two more the will be going with us.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 11, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I like to take and teach people what I know about the sport. PM me.
> Larry



That's right!
Larry and me will be somewhere fun on youth waterfowl weekend with a boat load of kids. If you have a young one that needs a place to go, let us know. We still have a spot in the boat.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 15, 2010)

Cute pup, Jerry.  This time next year it'll be ready to bring back all of your ducks!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 15, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Cute pup, Jerry.  This time next year it'll be ready to bring back all of your ducks!



Actually that is my Rocko. He was a runt and only weighed 7 pounds when I brought him home. He has grown just a bit since then and is ready to bring those ducks to a bunch of kids during the youth waterfowl season!


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 3, 2011)

You have until the end of this month to register a youth in our 1st Duck drawing.

12 entries so far, and LOTS of great prizes to be given away.

http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11274


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 3, 2011)

wow there are a lot of great opputunities out there


----------

